# Tirák



## kusurija

Dobrý den!
Zajímalo by mne, jak se řekne "tirák" (řidič mezinárodní nákladní automobilové dopravy T.I.R.) v jakémkoli jiném než českém jazyce. 

Vím, že to patří do "All languages", ale nejdříve potřebuji znát ekvivalent aspoň v angličtině nebo němčině nebo španělštině, jinak na to asi nikdo neodpoví. (zajímá mne to v mnoha jazycích). 
Děkuji. Hezký den přeji všem.


----------



## nedvidek

The acronym T.I.R. stands for Transport International par la Route (Fr.) which is an international convention related to transport of merchandise between european countries.
The colloquial term "tirák" does not refer to the driver but to the actual truck. (Na hranicích stála kolona tiráků. Nejaký čas jezdil s tirákem).
In US such vehicles are being called eighteen-wheelers, semi trailers or big rigs. Truck drivers may be called truckers or truckies. In czech: řidič tiráku.


----------



## texpert

Lorry driver in the UK, Kraftwagenfahrer or Lkw-Fahrer in DE, camionneur in F.  

(Tirák is commonly used for a T.I.R. driver in CZ these days - not quite accurately but any old how. No idea if it works in other languages).


----------



## werrr

texpert said:


> Tirák is commonly used for a T.I.R. driver in CZ these days.


Really?  I never heard it that way before!


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

Also I did it hear just in connection with the actual truck. But the driver is called "řidič" or "řidič tiráku"...


----------



## texpert

In fact, there seems to be even _tiračka _in use.. (http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=tir%C3%A1k_1)


----------



## Encolpius

nedvidek said:


> The acronym T.I.R. stands for Transport International par la Route (Fr.) which is an international convention related to transport of merchandise between european countries.
> The colloquial term "tirák" does not refer to the driver but to the actual truck. (Na hranicích stála kolona tiráků. Nejaký čas jezdil s tirákem).
> In US such vehicles are being called eighteen-wheelers, semi trailers or big rigs. Truck drivers may be called truckers or truckies. In czech: řidič tiráku.



Slovník nespisovné češtiny, Maxdorf, 2006
tirák - 1. kamion, dř. jen kamion mezinárodní dopravy. 2. řidič kamionu

Já mám osobní zkušenosti, že rodilí mluvčí používají slovo také ve 2. významu.


----------



## Encolpius

a tyto jazyky používají slovo *kamion *jako základ
slovenština: kamionista
italština: camionista
španělština: camionero
maďarština: kamionsofőr
portugalština: camionista
a asi spousta dalších


----------

